# lawn tractor



## wilbrod (Sep 14, 2006)

I brought a ST 120 12hp 5 speed Bolen I had a little problem with it I found out it had water in the gas tank because it stop ever so often. after that was fix it has been running good. but I am thinking on getting a zero turn around and I was wondering if the toro or the club codit at home depot are good to buy.


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

If it were me I would not buy any tractor from a big box store. most of the time these stores get what they call seconds from the manufactures. My brother owns a toro that he bought from the local dealer and has had no problems with it. And knowing that it came from a dealer he knows if anything does go wrong he can take it right back to them, for repair


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm sorry but I disagre with the last post! The big box stores are the major retailers of Consumer Brand name Mowers, while an independent dealer might sell 10 machines the Box stores sell 10,000!! Do the math!

Whether it is a good deal or not, I can't tell you that, what I can tell you is if it will do all you need it to do and you like it, then it probably is cost effective especially if it has been heavily discounted!!

Best of luck!


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

All apologies to Dean and those that do the math.


If you have a local independent dealer, that makes a full time living off of what he sells, and stands behind what he sells....

Ya can't go wrong with the honest guy that sells to his neighbors.

Finding that one guy is the issue.

Locally we have a Woods dealer that is filling the shoes of a Local Icon.

For close to 100 years, anything bought from there(Alf Woods) came with his familys name attached.

If your equipment went down, a loaner was offered while repairs were affected.


No apologies, no excuses, just plain old "Here, use this, untill we get the bugs out", and apologys for the time wasted.

When old Alf Passed several years ago, it was standing room only at the church.

The new guy is trying like Mad to fill those boots.

Ya can't get that sort of service and respect at the local chain store.

Just thoughts, from this small corner of the planet.
Eddinberry


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

No apologies needed, my response was solely directed to the issue suggesting that BIG Box stores deal (traffic) in seconds, the math figures come into play when in order for that to happen the manufactures must produce seconds at the rate of 10,000 to 1, that my friend just won't wipe!!:dazed:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I rather purchase from local dealer...service should be consider.
Our Home Depot offers Cub mowing line,but for service one has to haul mower 57 miles,but less than mile a way there Cub dealer from Home Depot and the dealer will pick up and deliver mower at no charge....parts,pming stuff,getting to know the dealer,quick trouble shooting from dealer etc.. could be more of saving valve down the road.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *I'm sorry but I disagre with the last post!
> 1* The big box stores are the major retailers of Consumer Brand name Mowers, while an independent dealer might sell 10 machines the Box stores sell 10,000!! Do the math!
> 
> ...


1*But they don't service them but the dealer services what he sells.
Buy it from the dealer & it's assembled by a trained mechanic while the ones in the Boxes are probably thrown together by a pimply faced high school kid working part time there.

2*Usually it's the same price the dealer sells it for.
The price being the same why not buy it from the dealer where it was assembled by trained personnel and who services what they sell and have trained mechanics to work on and service it?

>>> >>>


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I know that the John Deers that you get at Home Depot is not of the same quality as the John Deere you get at the John Deere Dealership. They don t have the same motor and the gauge of the steel is thicker at the Deere Dealership. Its not comparing apples to apples it like comparing apples to juice.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

The words I used above explicitly refered to Consumer Products, John Deere like many manufactures sell different grades of their product in order to have a presence in that paticular market! The JD line marketed by Home Depot is just one such example!!

L'acquirente sta attento, Lei prende che lei paga!! ( Buyer beware, You get what you pay for!!)


----------

